# bionic issues = new phone time



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

so i've been having problems with my bionic. there's this weird constant clicking sound during calls. it's really faint during normal calls but quite intense during data calls(fring, skype). i've also been having issues with the data randomly dropping out & kicking back in a few seconds later. lastly, if i go to a 3g coverage area, the phone switches to 3g just fine. although once i come back to a 4g area, the phone will show '4g' on the screen but the data doesnt respond(have to reboot for data to work again).

anyway, verizon has replaced the phone twice now and finally said they'll let me get a new phone at upgrade price even though i just renewed this past nov.

they didn't give me much feedback on the clicking sound issue but did confirm the data issue is known by both them and motorola.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow there is no way i would even pay upgrade price... you already paid once


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, what bigmook said, you shouldn't have to pay any money at all. Did you try updating to the .901 radio and system? I used to have the same problems you speak of, but after the upgrade I have had 0 data drops.


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

upgrading to 901 didn't fix 'clicking' or the 3g->4g glitch, but drops became very rare.

and as for their "offer", that was after calling in numerous times & dealing with both over the phone and in-store tech support. just yesterday(the last time i talked to them) they only wanted to swap the phone out a 3rd time. it wasn't until i threatened to go back to t-mobile that they offered the upgrade bit.

they did say they'd give me $110 trade in credit for this bionic, but considering they're still going on craigslist for $200 - $250 that would be silly.


----------



## rexboe (Jul 12, 2011)

toshibitsu said:


> upgrading to 901 didn't fix 'clicking' or the 3g->4g glitch, but drops became very rare.
> 
> and as for their "offer", that was after calling in numerous times & dealing with both over the phone and in-store tech support. just yesterday(the last time i talked to them) they only wanted to swap the phone out a 3rd time. it wasn't until i threatened to go back to t-mobile that they offered the upgrade bit.
> 
> they did say they'd give me $110 trade in credit for this bionic, but considering they're still going on craigslist for $200 - $250 that would be silly.


So you would sell a defective phone on Craigslist. Just saying.


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

rexboe said:


> So you would sell a defective phone on Craigslist. Just saying.


i suppose that would be wrong. although it is a known issue(verified by both motorola and verizon) yet they are still being sold. that being the case, the one in my hands is no different from one you'd get in the store(just that it's used).

i think they should offer to fix the 'known issues' on all of our bionic's + offer the optional upgrade pricing.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

My bionic doesn't have any of those issues. I wouldn't sell your phone to anyone if it has issues. I would just take the 110 trade in offer and get a brand new phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

...or see if they will replace your bionic with a cln rezound.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## toshibitsu (Dec 21, 2011)

they wouldn't do a swap for another device(already asked). just that upgrade offer. and both of the bionic's i've gotten have had the exact issues. i even noticed the bionic on display in the local verizon store had issues with the 4g cutting out(was on the 893 radio though).

but they are sending me yet another bionic now(arrives monday) & will see how that goes. if i do decide to upgrade then i will just give them the bionic for $110.

as for this 4000mah battery though, i doubt they'll take that.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry your bionic is having issues. Hopefully the next one works better for you. If not maybe you can press them on the issue of the trade more. I know it has worked for others.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

My speaker also clicks playing certain audio tracks back. That's about my only complaint, frustrating but ur on the best phone and network - its worth the hassle 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Well theres a way you can get around the 3g-4g issue. I get this all the time. ( i live in a place that i get very low 4g signal and it goes in and out alot) but toggle airplane mode on and off and it fixes it.


----------

